# Meet Obi



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

We finally got our V. He is awesome, we got him at 7 weeks.


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Adorable! He's got a very unusual coat, so light. Were his parents the same colour?


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

No, he was the lighter one from the litter. But the best temperament ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cute! Looks like he might be a big boy too. Congrats!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

So cute! Looks like he's gonna be a chubby creampuff  I'm surprised his coat is so light!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwwww... Obi looks like a real sweetie pie! Extremely cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So adorable. I love all the wrinkles. I miss those puppy wrinkles.


----------



## kdryan (Apr 25, 2011)

Adorable! Is that Obi as in Obi Wan Kenobi or is it Officer Obie from the song 'Alice's Restaurant?'


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you all for the notes.
Have been very busy with Obi (Obi 1 K-9 of Midnight Run). I also have two human boys that love Star Wars. 
Just came back from the vet and he is in excellent condition.
Cheers.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 6 y/o son who is wild about Star Wars! He'll be tickled when I share your pups name


----------

